# BAMC BBQ Pics



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Here are some pics from the BBQ, thanks again for the donations!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

The last pic is of me hold the engraved Benchmade knife that Carol presented me paid for from "mystery" donors on 2cool to celebrate the 10th anniversary of the BAMC BBQ's. To all those who donated I truely appreciate the wonderful gift, it means alot to me.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Roger's wife and grandkids....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you State.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

A few more pics...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Looks mighty like a job well done, Old Friend...

Know the soldiers and their families enjoyed it....

Kudos to YOU..and all involved...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Good deal! Wish I could have made it for the last one. How many did you end up feeding this year?

Where did y'all stash Scott's hair???


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

We fed alittle over 400 this year, about average, lots of families.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks George. Nice pictures. Sorry i had to miss this one.......

Ed


----------

